

College Apologizes for Serving Mexican Food During Sci-Fi Event - dataker
http://thepunditpress.com/2015/04/16/college-apologizes-for-serving-mexican-food-during-sci-fi-event/

======
paulhauggis
"The college received complaints saying the combination was racist because of
the association between Mexicans and illegal immigrants."

So if they had Chinese food buffet, would people also call it racist??

This is Political correctness gone awry and the only people making the racist
connection between tasty Mexican food and Space are actually racist
themselves.

~~~
iterationx
>>So if they had Chinese food buffet, would people also call it racist?? If it
could be used to hate on "guilty" whites, they certainly might try it.

------
dikaiosune
The future suffers from apologizing for silly things. Self-censorship is good
in many ways, but it gets perverted by everyone's desire to not "get in
trouble" combined with the ease of upsetting someone and having that upset
amplified unjustifiably. This is crowd-sourcing big brother and absolutely
should not be celebrated.

------
gtf21
The connection between an "intergalactic" theme and Mexican food is so tenuous
as to be extant only in the minds of those who are either a) actually racist
or b) really digging for something to get upset about.

------
ap3
As a mexican I wish all you of you ate mexican food more often - I don't
understand how someone could complain about this.

Maybe they should have added shreded cheddar cheese and called it tex-mex

~~~
sogen
BTW (real) mexican food is so fresh, tasty and nutritious, I don't get why all
the hate.

------
jrs235
"the event “demonstrated a cultural insensitivity on the part of the program
planners"

Should be:

"the complaints “demonstrated the cultural over hypersensitivity on the part
of political correctness in some people."

------
gayprogrammer
I think that serving any dish at a popular event is a compliment to that
particular chef, caterer, or dish being served.

I don't imagine anyone felt racist going back for seconds.

------
Yetanfou
Assuming it wasn't _illegal_ Mexican food I fail to see the problem. Maybe it
was? Aha!

------
chrismcb
Mexican food is just Mexican food... And it is yummy.

